# Webvisu Probleme, codesys 2.3, Browser zeigt leere Seite, Bemerkung "Plugin laden"



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

*Webvisu Probleme, codesys 2.3, Browser zeigt leere Seite, Bemerkung "Plugin laden"*

Moin Leute,

so langsam hab ich mich in die Materie der SPS Steuerung wieder ein gefuchst =...
Trotzdem hab ich eins zwei Probleme wo Ich leider nicht weiter komme und bitte euch mir mal zu helfen..

Hab anfangs mit dem Programm Codesys V3.5 gearbeitet...
Softwareläuft ist einwandfrei und mit der Visualisierung gab es keine Probleme.... Leider hab ich dann feststellen müssen, das ich nur die Erste 8 von 16 Eingänge der Module Xico-16DI nutzen konnte , warum auch immer ..... die Anderen 9-16 Eingänge wurde als gleiche Eingänge 1-8 erkannt ... =:-(
Nun arbeite ich mit Codesys 2.3 und hier kann Ich alle Eingänge zu 100% nutzen ....
Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem mit der WEBVISU, denn die kann ich erstellen und auch Fehlerfrei auf de SPS laden , aber die Webseite (http:\\192.168.119.202:8080/webvisu.htm) zeigt nix an , nur Kommentar " Plugin laden "....

Quelltext : 


<HTML>
<HEAD>
   <TITLE>CoDeSys WebVisualization</TITLE>
        <style type="text/css">
        /******* basic tags *******/
        body
        {
               margin: 0;
               padding: 0;
        }
        </style>
        <script>

               function CookieHandling()
               {
                       applet = document.getElementById("webvisuapplet")
                       stTodo = applet.databaseCookieInteraction();
                       if (stTodo=="write")                  
                       {
                               var expire = new Date();
                               var oneyearLater = expire.getTime() + 365 * 24 * 3600 * 1000;
                               expire.setTime(oneyearLater);
                               document.cookie=applet.databaseCookieGetValue() + ";expires=" + expire.toGMTString();
                       }
                       else if (stTodo=="read")
                       {
                               applet.databaseCookieSetValue(document.cookie);       
                       }
                       setTimeout("CookieHandling()", 2000);
               }       
        </script>
</HEAD>
<BODY onload="CookieHandling()">
<APPLET CODEBASE=. CODE=webvisu/WebVisu.class name="WebVisu" width="99%" height="99%" id="webvisuapplet">
<param name="archive" value="webvisu.jar,minml.jar">
<param name="STARTVISU" value="PLC_VISU">
<param name="UPDATETIME" value="200">
<param name="USECURRENTVISU" value="FALSE">
<param name="USEFIXSOCKETCONNECTION" value="FALSE">
</APPLET> 
</BODY>
</HTML>

Ich arbeite mit der Kostenfreie Version von Codesys V2.3,da ich ausschließlich nur die SPS XC-CPU-202 CV + xico 16DI + xico 16DO ...

Kann mir bitte einer von Euch sagen was ich falsch mache, komme sonst nicht weiter... Wollte mir meine Haussteuerug über Webvisu steuern...=:-(

Bin dankbar für jeden Hilfe und Anmerkungen..

Gruß Christian ( 01727238325 )


----------



## win2000 (11 Dezember 2015)

Schon mal mit dem IE versucht?


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Hi ,

IE = Internet Explorer ??? Nein :-( benutze Windows 7 , glaub da gibt es kein IE ..  

Gruß Christian


----------



## gravieren (11 Dezember 2015)

Java installiert   ?

http://java.com/de/


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Jupp  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich mit meinem Tablett die Adresse eingebe , bekomme ich nur ne leer weiße Seite ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## riesermauf (11 Dezember 2015)

Hast du in CoDeSys unter Zielsystem Einstellungen den Haken bei Web-Visualisierung gesetzt.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Ja hab ich  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Möchte halt nur das ich die webvisu über das Netzwerk mit einem Browser sehe  außem
Internet muss nicht sein , danach von besitze und denn darüber in das Netzwerk gelange  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## riesermauf (11 Dezember 2015)

Ich schaue mir meine Web-Visu unter http://meineIPAdresse/plc/webvisu.htm an,
welche SPS verwendest du eigentlich.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Cx cpu202 CV von eaton 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## riesermauf (11 Dezember 2015)

Welchen Browser verwendest du, unter Windows 7 gibt es den Internet Explorer, mit diesem funktioniert
die Webvisu, ich verwende allerdings eine Wago 750-881.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Hab unter Windows 7 kein IE gefunden :-( benutze Firefox ... Lt Anleitung soll ich die Adresse http://192.168.119.202:8080/webvisu.htm nutzen , aber da bekomme ich nur ne leere Seite :-( wenn ich nur die IP Adresse angebe bekomme ich eine Seite geöffnet , wo nur ein Bild von der SPS mir gezeigt wird :-( 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## riesermauf (11 Dezember 2015)

Bei deiner SPS kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, wenn du das Bild von der SPS bekommst kannst
du da Einstellungen vornehmen, ich kann da bei meiner SPS direkt zur Web-Visu wechseln.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Da kann man leider nix anklicken [emoji80] ist nur nen Bild :-(  Mhhh mit Codesys v3.5 funktionierte es , aber da hatte ich Probleme mit dene Eingängen von den Zusatzmodulen xioc 16di , denn dort wurden nur Eingänge 1-8 erkannt und  9-16 wurde auch als 1-8 erkannt [emoji85][emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## roger34 (11 Dezember 2015)

Kenne mich mit Netzwerken auch nicht gut aus, hatte aber beim HandyStick das Problem mit der IP Adressse.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_IP-Adresse

Deine IP Adresse ist aber eine Private Adresse und kann von aussen nicht verbunden werden. Wie bist du mit der steuerung verbunden ?


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Über nen Router mit Netzwerk von 192.168.119.1 und mein lap hat feste ip  so funktioniert auch alles  auch über wlan kann ich Programmieren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (11 Dezember 2015)

Oder muss ich da hmi VISU benutzen ?? :- aber den Punkt finde ich nicht bei Codesys 2.3 bei v3.5 war das extra deklariert :-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Cx-Cpu202,
ist das Java-Plugin in Firefox aktiv?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Glaub schon :-  aber um auf die Seite zu kommen , brauch ich doch kein Internet ???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Nö, von wo die Webseite kommt ist erstmal wurscht. Ob Internet oder Intranet ist egal.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Kurze Nachfrage, 64 Bit oder 32 Bit?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Na erreicht bekomme ich die , auch mit IPAD , aber die Seite ist leer :-( und beim Firefox kommt halt bitte Plugin lade. :-( mhh 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

64Bit


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Dann fürchte ich mal kannst Du die Sache mit Firefox vergessen. Ich hatte die Tage zufällig einen Artikel zum Thema Java überflogen in dem stand, dass Microsoft Edge und andere Browser Java nicht mehr unterstützen. Ich habe deshalb gerade mal etwas recherchiert,  die aktuelle 64 Bit Version von Firefox unterstützt wohl Java nicht mehr, die von Dir erwähnte Meldung passt ja auch dazu. Firefox bittet Dich das Java-Plugin zu laden, nur gibt es das nicht mehr. Du musst Dir wohl oder übel einen anderen Browser suchen. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Oki und welcher macht sich da am besten ?? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Oh, oh, das wird jetzt aber eine Religionsfrage. Der IE währe eine Möglichkeit. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Gibt es für Windows 7 überhaupt IE ?? :-


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Und wieso seh ich nix mit iPad /Safari [emoji102][emoji102]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Zu Teil zwei noch ein paar erklärende Worte.
Was Du machen musst ist eine Netzwerkverbindung zwischen zwei Geräten aufzubauen. Dies tust Du in diesem Fall mit einem Browser der noch Java unterstützt. Wie bereits erwähnt, ob dies über das Internet, Intranet oder ob Du die SPS direkt mit dem PC verbunden hast ist völlig egal.
Der Aufruf einer Webseite erfolgt nicht ausschließlich über das Internet.  

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Cx-Cpu202 schrieb:


> Und wieso seh ich nix mit iPad /Safari [emoji102][emoji102]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Stichwort Java-Unterstützung. Apple hat noch nie Java unterstützt. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Aber über den Router richtig ?? Dann weis ich was fehlt [emoji85][emoji85] das Standartgateway gibt es nicht , was ich in der Verbindung des Laptop eingetragen habe , denn die beiden quasi SPS und Laptop kommunizieren ohne das , aber der Webserver bestimmt nicht [emoji85][emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Aber mit Codesys v3.5 konnte ich mit iPad drauf zugreifen [emoji85][emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

So IE und Java neu installiert [emoji85][emoji85] jetzt bekomme ich das gleich wie beim iPad [emoji85][emoji85] nur eine leere weiße Webseite [emoji85][emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Cx-Cpu202 schrieb:


> das Standartgateway gibt es nicht , was ich in der Verbindung des Laptop eingetragen habe



Soweit beide Geräte im selben Netz hängen braucht bei Standard - Gateway nichts eingetragen sein. Wobei beim Laptop vermutlich was eingetragen sein wird, weil Du damit sonst nicht ins Internet kämst, aber auf der Steuerung muss auf jeden Fall nichts eingetragen sein solange Steuerung und Laptop im selben Netz hängen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Wie gesagt , ich kam die webiso erreichen , aber mir wird dort nix angezeigt:-( 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Hat das evtl. Mit dem Namen zu tun ?? Hab irgendwann mal gelesen , das ist man was im quelltext ändern solle ??? Mein Projekt ist PLC_VISU :-


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Deine Visu-Startseite heißt aber PLC_VISU oder?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

Jupp Gesamtprojekt Micha Haus und Visualisierungs Name ist PLC_VISU


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Dann bin ich langsam am Ende, sorry.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (12 Dezember 2015)

:-( Mist :-( denn ich bin anscheinend zu lange schon raus aus der Sache  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2015)

Geht mir genauso, war früher in der Entwicklungsabteilung von ABB tätig und habe ein paar Monate lang tagtäglich nichts anderes gemacht als mich mit den Möglichkeiten der Webvisu zu beschäftigen. Das Ganze ist aber schon wieder einige Jahre her und von dem damaligen Wissen ist nicht mehr viel übrig.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Cx-Cpu202 (15 Dezember 2015)

[emoji2][emoji2] Java war das Problem [emoji2][emoji2] man brauch dafür die 32bit Java Version [emoji110][emoji110]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

